# Reviews: New books by Lew MacKenzie, Chris Wattie



## MarkOttawa (25 Sep 2008)

From _On Track_, Autumn 2008 edition of the Canadian Defence Associations Institute's magazine:
http://www.cda-cdai.ca/pdf/ontrack13n3.pdf

MacKenzie (p. 34): _Soldiers Made Me Look Good: A Life in the Shadow of War_
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/Soldiers-Made-Me-Look-Good-Lewis-Mackenzie/9781553653509-item.html?ref=Search+Books%3a+%2527Soldiers+Made+Me+Look+Good%3a+A+Life+in+the+Shadow+of+War.%2527&sterm=Soldiers+Made+Me+Look+Good%3a+A+Life+in+the+Shadow+of+War.+-+Books

Wattie (p. 36): _Contact Charlie_ (Afstan, 2006)
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/Contact-Charlie-Canadian-Army-Taliban-Chris-Wattie/9781554700844-item.html?ref=Search+Books%3a+%2527contact+charlier%2527&sterm=contact+charlier+-+Books

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Sep 2008)

Dave,

Thanks for the info. If my mind is not playng tricks on me, Laxer at one time many years ago led the Waffle wing of the NDP which had broken away from the party as it was not radical enough. He has to be getting well into senior citizenry.

Chris Wattie is a reserve armoured officer and the son of a RMC graduate. His maternal grandfather, who was a Ghillie as in Ghillie suits, served in the Lovat Scouts in the Boer War. I got this from Chris while discussing another matter by email.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Sep 2008)

Laxer's a prof at U of T; that, coupled with the title of his book, suggests his leanings.  Still, promises to be an interesting debate.


----------

